# Straycat "first trip of 2012"



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

Finally, the weather breaks for the Straycat. Everytime we wanted to go fishing the weather would pick up and foil our plan. Well not this time.:no: We headed out of Perdido Pass friday morning at 7:30 am and planned on bottom fishing then heading for the sunset tuna bite. I had resently purchased a bunch of those squidtail jigs and was dying to try them because of the reviews I had read. (We would not be disappointed!) We set a course for the MP252 & MP255, set the auto pilot and enjoyed the ride in 1 foot seas. The water was beautiful 10 miles out and stayed blue all day. We arrived at the MP 252 at 10:00AM, dropped a live eel, squidtail jig, and a live pin fish down and wham! 3 hook ups and 3 broke lines! OK we needed to change our rig strategy there were some big boys down there. Over the next 6 hours at the MP252 & MP255 we had several breakoffs, pulled hooks, lines cut on boat, lines tangled from 4 people being hooked up at the same time. The squidtail jigs, you couldn't get down 50 feet down before the reels were screaming. This was alot of fun & chaos! We had to change to live bait and cut bait just to get past the aj's. Then we were thick into the grouper, snapper and an occasional shark (big sharks!) What a blast we had here are some pics of the first leg of our trip. The second leg we set a course for the 15 mile trip to the marlin for the sunset tuna bite. About a mile from the marlin threw out some stretch's to try to catch a wahoo or two, and bam! double hook up, the excitement was up, but, 2 blackfin!, well that's ok. 2 hours later throwing everything in our arsenal we were blanked. So we headed to the petronis and got there to tuna busting everywhere. The sounder was showing a bio mass of bait and fish. We threw poppers hoping to catch a yellowfin or two, no luck. By this time we were out of live bait tired etc. We dropped down some jigs and just murdered the blackfin, but no yellow's. Started chunking and after 7 sharks we stopped that. Jig for a little while longer, caught some more blackfins and then called it a day/night. Set a course for the 60 mile trip, hit the auto pilot and just enjoyed the stars and the 1 foot seas. I wan't to thank the crew for a memorable trip and thanks for working together for a safe and fun trip. We had a green horn onboard, he said it was the best fishing trip he has ever been on. That makes the $1,200.00 in fuel, ice, etc. not look all that bad. We ended up with alot of fish! I wish I could have posted more pics, either I don't know what I am doing or you can only post 7 pics. The last picture is the tucked out crew for the ride home. [/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]






View attachment 46959
:thumbup:

Straycat


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

great report, thanks


----------



## Okuma (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice Jacks!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice post and pics, the 252s rarely disappoint!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Love them groupers. Nice job Craigory


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

All I can say is :notworthy:!!!!! What a great trip. I am glad the Squidtail lures did the job for you. The testimonial of the lures is greatly appreciated!!
Did you take a liking to a certain color? Any tuna caught on them?
Once again awesome trip!!:thumbup:


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

all the colors work, no preference. i think there are 7 colors, we used 5, we didn't bring all. as for tun


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

sorry, as for tuna we tried at the marlin, but can't be accurate because we were not marking any fish.

straycat


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Good informative report. Thanks!


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Where can these squidtail lures be purchased. I keep hearing about them.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

Never mind. Just bought some off eBay. Didn't know what colors to try so I picked chartreuse pink white glow and baby octopus. Should I have gotten the ten ounce over the 5s?


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

BigSlick said:


> Never mind. Just bought some off eBay. Didn't know what colors to try so I picked chartreuse pink white glow and baby octopus. Should I have gotten the ten ounce over the 5s?


Thanks for the order! I would suggest using the 10oz in deeper water due to currents. We also sell the jigs at sams and j&m in orange beach and outcast in pensacola! If you have any other questions don't hesitate to send a pm! Thanks again


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

if you are going to were the big boys live, the 10oz is all you need. i purchased the 5oz but haven' t used yet. any color is good

straycat


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Did they open grouper season?


----------

